# Retained puppy teeth...how long should I wait?



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

Piglet has been getting her adult teeth for a month now. She's lost all but the fangs, and the baby teeth there have all retained. Out of four, only one is wiggly. She's being spayed next month, when she's six months old. Should I have the teeth taken out then if they will do it? I'm having her spayed at a low cost clinic so I'm not sure if they wil perform that procedure for me. I'd hate to put her under again. But the baby teeth are in there pretty firm, and her breath smells something awful. But she's in no pain, she lets me touch and wiggle them, but like I said, only one will wiggle. How long should I hold out if the low cost spay won't do it for me?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Call the vet and ask.


----------



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

I did. I always call my vet first. He said he'd rather wait until she was about nine or ten months old, but if she was being spayed to ask the shelter if they could do it for a small fee. I was worried about her breath, he said it's no big deal, some puppies get rank breath when they are teething.

I was really just asking if anyone else could give me an idea of how long it took thier pups to pass the teeth. I don't want to put her under again if I don't have to, but I don't want the teeth to cause dental problems for her.

I never use the internet to diagnose my dog. I use it to get advice from others who have had the same problems, so I can make better informed decisions.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

My pup had the same problem, the vet pulled them for $15 when she got spayed. It shouldn't be an issues and 1 more month should be OK.. When they start bugging her is when you need to worry.. Did your vet say why he wanted to wait till she was oldeR?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The vet should do it for a small fee because my vet said that when he neuters Snoopy he will pull his baby teeth out if they hadn't fallen out already.


----------



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> The vet should do it for a small fee because my vet said that when he neuters Snoopy he will pull his baby teeth out if they hadn't fallen out already.


See, that's the problem I'm running into. Her vet isn't doing the spay, a low cost spay clinic here is doing it. I called to ask if they could pull them and the girl I spoke with said she wasn't sure, I would have to talk to the Dr when I go Thursday to fill out the paperwork and make the appointment. 

Equestiana, he didn't say why. I was assuming because she will be having the spay next month and he may want her to heal before he puts her under again. Or maybe he wants to give them time to fall out.

I'm considering changing vets. My vet doesn't seem to want to explain his reasoning very well, which is why I end up here looking for advice and second opinions.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What does your vet say when you ask him or her to explain their reasoning? My vet spent like 30 to 45 min talking to me about Snoopy a few weeks ago when he got his second round of shots and the things that he said needed to be done, neutering microchipping and shots, when it could have just been a in and out appointment with him giving snoopy the shot then we leave. 

Well since its one of those low cost clinics, I'm considering taking Snoopy there to get neutered and mircrochipped depending on how much my vet will charge as it will only be $60 to do both, you will just have to wait and ask like the lady said to.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

According to my vet who opted to wait with Riley, it depends on how your dog's teeth are coming in. You can actually help how the teeth sit (alignment) by removing upper or lower at the proper times, depending on how their teeth are growing in. But with toy breeds they never lose the canines until they are 9 to 10 months old. Apparently their upper and lower jaws grow at different rates.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

If he's not explaining why, that's one thing. But if he's wants to wait in the hopes that they fall out on their own, he could be potentially saving you money. Not sure how likely this would be the case, but it seems logical to me, especially if it's a low cost clinic.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Be careful as to how you have do it. I had taken a pup his retained canine puppy teeth removed. My regular vet was not there, and the new guy accidently killed the root on the permanant tooth. This was to be my next up and coming show prospect. I am still showing him with the missing canine and he is close to a champion title, but I doubt he will ever be campaigned. What a waste. 
I would give them a little bit more time. Give the puppy a wash cloth dipped in water that you have frozen. The cool is soothing and the texture and loops of the washcloth can help get the teeth out if they are slightly loose.


----------



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

Well, I went to the clinic today to schedule Piggy's spay appointment. We are having it done on September 12th, my birthday! I am also having her microchipped and her nails trimmed, but unfortunately, they won't pull the baby teeth. So I'm going to wait it out, and if by nine months they are still there, we will go ahead and have them taken out at my regular vets office. She has one that is really wiggly, a good game of fetch or a good chew should get that one out. She will be six months the day before her spay, so she has a little time before I need to worry. I think I just worry too much about her sometimes.
Oh, and BTW, her spay, microchip and nail trim altogether will only cost $30. I wish there was a way that the government could make low cost spay/neuter clinics available to all people. Even people on a tight budget (like me) could afford that. It sure would help the pet overpopulation problem. I cried today at the shelter, because there were so many adult APBT's that I know will bw euthanized, simply because of that bad rap the media has given them. It kills me. I want to volunteer there so bad, but I get so emotional I don't know if I could do it!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, $30? Here at the low cost clinic to get all those things done would be $85 but would be $65 if you did a neuter instead of a spay.


----------

